# Frame investigation



## Neuby60 (May 17, 2021)

65 GTO that I am trying to get ready for Bonded Title. Can't find the VIN related #'s on the top of the frame behind the rear wheel. Did find the below info. All the info I can find on 9780502 Pontiac Frames points to the right time frame for 65. Is it possible this is an 1985 frame? What 85 frame would be an exact fit for a 65 GTO? If it is an 85 frame, where would VIN #'s be?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There were different frame manufacturers and Pontiac was one of three. Parish and AO Smith were the others. They all labeled their frames differently The actual date on your particular frame shows the month and day only or June 28 for your car. If that date is a week or two before the build date on the Fisher body plate it should the original frame. 
The 85 is another number used by the manufacturer. I have 81 on my 68 frame.
The frame part number 9780502 was used in 64 and 65 for Tempest, Chevelle and F85.

But to find the VIN, its usually just forward of the frame ID but on top of the frame. Its also been found on top of the frame by the drivers door or even on the passenger side rear frame. Some plants, notably Baltimore, didn't stamp the VIN until the 70s
Take a look at this Chevelle web page. Shows areas where the frame VIN can be found. 





Chevelle Frames


Decoding Chevrolet VIN, trim tags, cowl tags, engine, engine block casting numbers, cylinder head casting numbers, intake manifold casting numbers, transmission, interior codes, and paint codes.




www.chevellestuff.net





Some factories stamped the VIN on the firewall behind the heater cover.


----------



## Neuby60 (May 17, 2021)

Thanks guys! Been looking at the top of the frame behind the rear wheel drivers side for hours trying to find it. Wondering if I am going blind because I can't see it. Headed to other locations you have suggested.


----------

